# Type of clippers



## Poodle2021 (Mar 14, 2021)

Without claiming much expertise or even high-quality results, I have been home grooming a little. I'm sure others will chime in with more helpful information. 

What I've learned is that the clipping is the easiest part - because the prep work is the most important & time-consuming (sort of like painting). Before bathing, the dog must be entirely mat-free down to the skin. Shampoo twice and apply conditioner. Rinse, rinse, rinse thoroughly. You say you don't have a high velocity drier, and this is a major reason you're running into challenges. The dryer separates the hair strands such that cutting is easy. A properly dried dog, with a thick coat that is mat-free, will be easily cut, in my experience. After the dog is fully dry, brush again to ensure the dog is mat-free. Then you begin clipping. 

My advice: Focus on getting a high velocity drier. Your clippers will "magically" work better. It will be money well spent. The best clippers will have difficulty cutting through a thick, air-dried coat. 

Finally, your brother needs to commit to brushing his dog. Matted hair is miserable and painful; imagine if your head of hair were matted down to the roots to the point where you needed to cut it off with a 10 blade. A "wooly" coat is no excuse, he bought the dog and needs to give it the care it requires. If he can't or won't brush his dog, you should keep the dog in a short clip (maybe a 4) because it is the humane thing to do.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

You will see the wahl brevera talked about a lot here.

Honestly, your on the right track. I'm not sure what your furbaby's backside looks like, but it looks like you have the right idea with the coat and pom lines.

Your Mom, it's pretty good. She's got the heights on the poms and bracelettes. It just needs more bulk. She went with a bedlington terrier-type of face. It's cute in it's own right. I would love to have a bedlington terrier. I might not combine the bedlington face with a miami trim, but part of the fun of having a curly hair furbaby is the artistic freedom 

It's good to break down d-poodle grooming by chunks. You can't chew an elephant at once, you take small bits. Ex: Do the feet one day, then the tail another, then the pants, then the jacket, then the face, then the ears, then nails... It can be too much to think you have to do everything all at once, and that's not realistic. It also might be easier on your body too, I don't know.

If you're open for improvement, then I would watch this video from a mastergroomer based in San Diego. On your top picture, it's some sort of 5th avenue goom - it looks pretty good. This video is of a similar pattern to what you're going for in the first picture, but done by a master groomer... because you will eventually get to mastergroomer tier skills.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice job and that’s very generous to groom all three dogs given your health issues. Three doodles is a lot of dog clipping.

I own the Andis AGC2. They are heavy, noisier and vibrate a lot more than Wahl bravura but they do a better job getting through heavy hair. They are popular and used by professional groomers and are always on a short list of recommended clippers. Osters are also popular and very similar.

You should buy a couple of blades and switch regularly between them as you groom because they can get very hot quickly. It’s easy to switch blades.

Groomers have burned dogs; every once and a while someone posts photos and a complaint. It’s shocking how hot the blades can get. 

I keep touching mine as I groom and when the blade feels warm I switch it out to another and let the first cool down to room temperature. There’s cooling sprays but they can damage the blade and are smelly to work with. If you can’t feel the heat on your hand, try another part of your body or ask someone else to test. You can figure out how often you will need to switch blades and plan it on schedule. A schedule could be switch a blade after each part of the body. Better to switch early before they are too hot; switching often doesn’t harm anyone. Given your limitations I would buy three blades to switch out. I use two but three gives you added confidence. The blades will last a long time So while it’s a big investment to start over time you would spend the same amount of money on blades.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Adding it’s helpful to buy the Shirley Kalstone book on grooming poodles. I think there’s two versions, they are quite old but they explain everything about clipping poodles including where to set the lines for all the styles. I think there’s a kindle version too. I have an old used copy I bought on line cheaply.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve got the UltraEdge and it really cuts through anything (assuming you use a short enough blade). But like @Skylar said, the blade gets hot and it gets hot _fast_. I recently clipped a very shaggy Peggy and I was getting maybe 2 minutes of cutting time before it was too hot.

I also find the vibration is uncomfortable on her face and feet, so I use a Wahl Bravura and/or BravMini for those more delicate areas. If I keep her short and completely mat-free, I can use the Bravura on her body, too.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Another vote here for the Wahl Bravura clippers. It like the convenience of the 5-in-1 blade, and it doesn't get hot quickly. Also, I use the Wahl steel comb attachments with the clipper to get different lengths on the coat as well. I enjoy using the different combs to vary the length on the poodle's back vs. the legs, etc. 

Here's a link to the comb attachments for the Wahl Bravura 5-in-1:








Amazon.com: Wahl Professional Animal Stainless Steel Attachment Guide Comb Set for Wahl's Bravura, Arco, Chromado, Figura, and Motion Pet, Dog, Cat, and Horse Clippers (#3379), Pack of 1,Multi-Colored : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Wahl Professional Animal Stainless Steel Attachment Guide Comb Set for Wahl's Bravura, Arco, Chromado, Figura, and Motion Pet, Dog, Cat, and Horse Clippers (#3379), Pack of 1,Multi-Colored : Everything Else



www.amazon.com


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I have a Wahl KM10, it cuts through my dogs dense coat very well, as does our old Oster A5 which was bought for my childhood mini mix who also had dense wooly fur. I prefer the KM10 as it is much lighter and more ergonomic than the A5 though the A5 may be a touch stronger. Note that in grooming tools anything labelled 'pro' usually isn't actually what the pros use  I don't find having 2 speeds matters, I never use the low speed.

The Bravura is only good for my dogs face/feet, it isn't strong enough for the whole dog, very slow, very patchy/draggy. It works in a pinch, but definitely only shaving, even the shortest combs are too much for it.

Definitely have 2 blades of anything you use, and I also recommend the Shelandry dryer from Amazon. It was about $100, and I have no idea how it compares to the $300+ dryers but it has made grooming so much easier. 

If blades are getting hot quickly, clean and oil them, check and clean and oil your clippers, and, if needed, take your blades to be sharpened or your clipper serviced. Makes a huge difference. I check my blades for hear as I groom by pressing then into the sensitive skin on the inside of my wrist. You can't tell anything from the heat of the clipper itself.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I have this cheap dryer from Amazon. It was about $85 when I bought it; the price fluctuated the week or two I was watching it. It does a great job (never used anything else so I don’t have a comparison.)









To see how hot the clippers are getting, I hold them up to my lips, like I did testing food temp for my kids when they were babies. Lips are so sensitive, so you can tell (without touching!) how warm something is.


----------



## CatholicCarry (Jul 9, 2021)

I forgot to mention that I do have an extra 10 blade. I’m ordering a 5F blade since we tend to keep our dogs pretty short & I’ve read that the longer blades are better than the same length of comb. I do use the wrist check for my blades quite frequently as I clip/trim. I’m also not opposed to taking a 5 minute break both for my sanity and the dog’s sanity. I use a lot of treats and even play fetch between sections. I only do one dog per day and it usually takes me a couple days to complete a trim. I also have the cooling spray for the blades that theoretically helps keep them clean, lubricated & cool more quickly.

The overheating I’m worried about is the actual body of the clippers. Several of the reviews for the Oster specifically mention the body of the clippers getting warm. My hands are so insensitive that I’m not allowed to iron with the steam setting because I frequently scald my hands.

I think I just checked out that Poodle Hairstyle book from the library. It does seem a bit older, but I got some good tips from it. Since none of our dogs are candidates for showing, I figure I can have quite a bit of fun doing trims inspired from show trims.

I know my brother should brush his dog more often, but he has his own demons he fights, so I do what I can to help him. He didn’t actually pick the dog out—it was a gift from his now ex-wife. None of us knew how much grooming upkeep was necessary for a Goldendoodle with that type of coat especially. I do intend to keep his dog trimmed quite short by trimming about once a month with brushing/combing sessions in between. There is only so much I can do and I’m doing it to help him & his dog. In fact, tomorrow is a spa day for his doggo but without any clippers because I haven’t ordered any yet. I can’t decide if his doggo is as Poodle-y as mine or if he is just a stereotypical doodle with Velcro hair. 



















I know neither of these are good photos of my brother’s dog, but they’re all I have right now. The face shot was taken about a week ago. The body shot was about 2 week after his last trim. It’s really choppy and uneven because he was matted and I wasn’t working with great clippers…actually, I had to stop mid-trim to go buy another set (the Wahl’s I just returned) because the Andis (I’m not sure which model) my mom had weren’t cutting.

Knowing I’m going to have to deal with some matting on this particular dog and my dog has a very dense coat, which clippers will give me the least trouble (at least theoretically)?









just for fun, this is a photo I took of my boy last night after I used the cheap cordless clippers to clean his face.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’ve never had my clippers overheat where I hold them, it’s the blades attached to them.

I do have three clippers/trimmers. I use the Andis for the body, a bravura for sanitary and face and miniArco to do the feet. I have minipoos and find the smaller trimmer is easier on small feet. I love my dogs thick, coat, she was a conformation dog and has thick correct poodle coat, but when it comes to grooming I wish it was not as thick so I could use my bravura to do her body. Many people with poodles can do their whole poodle with them, depends on the dog coat. 

The bravura are lighter, quieter, have little vibration and are cordless. So much easier and comfortable to use. It’s perfect for faces and sensitive areas on dogs too. There’s a family of professional trimmers very similar to Bravura such as Arco. I recommend you buy one of these along with your heavy duty Andis clippers. You will use both on the dogs.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

If you take him down to a #5, then you shouldn't have any troubles getting through 90% of mattes. That's like using the 6mm attachment for me, and I like that length too. 

Do you have any thin rubber you could wrap around the trimmer and secure with a rubber band to insulate your hand?

Kind of like how tattoo artists wrap gauze around the tool. Just an idea.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Once a dog is free of mats, bathe and finish the bath with conditioner (one for dogs). 
Brush and comb 2-3 times a week (more during coat change). It is essential to get down to the skin with the brush and comb. That is achieved with "line" brushing. Have the dog lie on its side. Part the coat down then spine from the back of the head to the tail. Brush and comb one thin layer (no more than 1/4 inch) at a time from the skin out. You can also use a slicker if you groom frequently enough, but always check with a comb to be absolutely sure there are no tangles. Never, ever bathe a dog who has not been thoroughly brushed and combed! 

Once a dog is through that adolescent coat change, you may not have to do this as often, especially if the coat is kept short. Zoe has about 1/2 inch of coat and only gets combed out about once a week unless she gets into stickers.


----------



## BriennesMom (Feb 18, 2020)

When your blade is not cutting, it is probably time to get it in to be professionally sharpened and aligned. I use the Andis Pro AG2 for most of my grooming. I got the Wahl Bravura Mini (@$70) for the foot pad clean out and around the toes. I use a #10 blade on feet, face and sanitary. For the body, it depends on the season. It's hot here in New Mexico, so I will take them down to a 7F in the summer. Spring and Fall I use a 5F and then a 4F or one of my longer blades for winter. Rule of thumb is to oil your blades every hour. Make sure you oil the bar and then 3 drops of oil along the bottom side of the teeth. Turn the clippers on for about 10 seconds and rotate each direction to get the oil spread around and then wipe off the excess. It does help a little with the over heating. I have 2 blades of everything to switch out as I go, but I am an in-home groomer. I am glad to hear you have a 2nd #10 blade as you can make your poodle foot and face shy by using a hot blade. Happy grooming!


----------



## CatholicCarry (Jul 9, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I’ve never had my clippers overheat where I hold them, it’s the blades attached to them.
> 
> I do have three clippers/trimmers. I use the Andis for the body, a bravura for sanitary and face and miniArco to do the feet. I have minipoos and find the smaller trimmer is easier on small feet. I love my dogs thick, coat, she was a conformation dog and has thick correct poodle coat, but when it comes to grooming I wish it was not as thick so I could use my bravura to do her body. Many people with poodles can do their whole poodle with them, depends on the dog coat.
> 
> The bravura are lighter, quieter, have little vibration and are cordless. So much easier and comfortable to use. It’s perfect for faces and sensitive areas on dogs too. There’s a family of professional trimmers very similar to Bravura such as Arco. I recommend you buy one of these along with your heavy duty Andis clippers. You will use both on the dogs.


which Andis do you have? For my price point, I’m thinking one of the Andis might be my best bet. 

i have a cheep no-name cordless set of clippers that I use for sanitary, feet, & face. They have the 5-in-1 blade, so I adjust it as necessary. All the Doods I trim are standards, so I don’t have much of an issue with needing a small clipper for feet. I might use some vet wrap or else make my ‘assistant’ (one of my kiddos) feel the clippers every once in a while.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

CatholicCarry said:


> which Andis do you have?


Andis ProClip AGC 2-Speed Clipper.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

You could use the clippers on your boys for haircuts and stuff at home. Hair is hair.

The cheapest I can find a buzz cut for myself is $16 (for a guy). Ideally we should be getting a haircut every 2 weeks. So, trust us, it's going to pay for itself many many times over. 

Tail patterns on poodles are really beginning friendly to learn too if you haven't tried those yet.

If you want to turn every head with your golden-poodle trim at the farmers market... It can be done.


----------



## CatholicCarry (Jul 9, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Andis ProClip AGC 2-Speed Clipper.


I think thats one of the ones on my short-list. Now to figure out the difference between the different AGC2 clippers on Amazon besides price…


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Top left, bottom left or bottom right.

It could simply be supply demand of colors or that some amazon retailers have higher overhead and have to mark them up higher, or the manufacturer or whoever they import them from sells to the Amazon retailers at a higher cost. Or something else.

You mentioned the 5f blade earlier. That's = to 6mm.

Here's 6mm on Basil's back left thigh only if you need a visual...




























Vet apt this wed (fear free visit) and Fri (booster shot). So we have to primp a little.


----------



## CatholicCarry (Jul 9, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Andis ProClip AGC 2-Speed Clipper.


I think thats one of the ones on my short-list. Now to figure out the difference between the different AGC2 clippers: Ultra Edge,


Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Top left, bottom left or bottom right.
> 
> It could simply be supply demand of colors or that some amazon retailers have higher overhead and have to mark them up higher, or the manufacturer or whoever they import them from sells to the Amazon retailers at a higher cost. Or something else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the visual. I’m probably going to go for the cheapest of the 3 that seem to be basically the same.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

The most important part of a clipper is ease of changing blades. I didn’t look closely but I think all your choices do.

The cheap “home grooming”clippers generally require you unscrew several screws to replace blades. You want to avoid that. It’s annoying and would be a huge waste of time.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

If I were choosing between similar clippers and had hard to groom thick coated dogs I would go for whatever had the higher RPM listed in the spec sheet.


----------

